# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Help with translation

## Kostja

Hey guys! Who can help me with the translation (to English or Dutch) of this very popular at the moment song? In what language is it written? 
By the way, it's also very useful for ones who like music, 'cos it's provided with the chords    ::   
Thanks in advance! 
Here it is:
O-zone
Dragostea Din Tei  
        F 
Ma-ia-hii 
        C 
Ma-ia-huu 
        G 
Ma-ia-hoo 
        Am 
Ma-ia-haa   
F       C       G       Am 
Alo, Salut, sunt eu, un haiduc, 
        F       C       G              Am 
Si te rog, iubirea mea, primeste fericirea. 
F       C       G       Am 
Alo, alo, sunt eu Picasso, 
           F           C        
Ti-am dat beep, si sunt voinic, 
        G              Am 
Dar sa stii nu-ti cer nimic.   
        F                      C 
Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei, 
             G                 Am 
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei. 
        F                  C 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei, 
        G            Am 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.   
F              C       G       Am 
Te sun, sa-ti spun, ce simt a*****, 
F            C         G       Am 
Alo, iubirea mea, sunt eu, fericirea. 
F       C       G              Am 
Alo, alo, sunt iarasi eu, Picasso, 
        F              C 
Ti-am dat beep, si sunt voinic, 
        G               Am 
Dar sa stii nu-ti cer nimic.   
        F                      C 
Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei, 
             G                 Am 
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei. 
        F                  C 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei, 
        G            Am 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.     
        F 
Ma-ia-hii 
        C 
Ma-ia-huu 
        G 
Ma-ia-hoo 
        Am 
Ma-ia-haa   
        F                      C 
Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei, 
             G                 Am 
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei. 
        F                  C 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei, 
        G            Am 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

----------


## Kamion

Yeah, that

----------

